# Dog Food help



## Partsman41953 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi all, 

I am new here and would like to get some advice on dog food. My wife and I have 3 dogs...an 8 month old Bichon Frise, 9 year old cockapoo, and a 14 year old pomeranian. We try to feed them healthy food only but they are really picky eaters. We used to feed the pomeranian and our cockapoo Chicken Soup for the Soul but they got tired of that so after we got the Bichon we decided to change to Orijen which they are not crazy about. The one thing that is interesting though is that the Bichon and cockapoo will eat the Orijen if they swap foods but I do not want to feed my puppy adult food and vice versa. 

What would you suggest would be a good holsum food for my "kids". I was thinking about Darford, which is what the groomer suggested as she feeds that to her dog but I am not sure at this point. 

Thanks. 

Glenn


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Partsman41953 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new here and would like to get some advice on dog food. My wife and I have 3 dogs...an 8 month old Bichon Frise, 9 year old cockapoo, and a 14 year old pomeranian. We try to feed them healthy food only but they are really picky eaters. We used to feed the pomeranian and our cockapoo Chicken Soup for the Soul but they got tired of that so after we got the Bichon we decided to change to Orijen which they are not crazy about. The one thing that is interesting though is that the Bichon and cockapoo will eat the Orijen if they swap foods but I do not want to feed my puppy adult food and vice versa.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome Glenn.

Have you tried rotating foods? You could for example rotate three different ALS foods. For example; Back To Basics Pork - Fromm Beef Fritata - Taste of the Wild High Prairie


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

That Darford doesn't look like a bad food at all. It says that the menhaden fish meal is preserved with mixed tocopherols, not ethoxyquin. And, you can get it at Pet Supermarket so I think I'll check the price out for my friends schnauzer.
I agree about rotating the different proteins and even different foods as well. It really does sound like your pups are just being fussy though, and you are feeding some really good foods already. I'd rotate amongst the Fromm, Acana, Orijen and maybe even the Darford brands and I'd use all different proteins as well, as long as their stomach's can handle it.
If they still don't eat it, I'd just get a bit tougher, as I'm sure they will once they are a bit hungry. Although, with small dogs you do have to be a bit more careful about tough love than you do with larger dogs.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> That Darford doesn't look like a bad food at all. It says that the menhaden fish meal is preserved with mixed tocopherols, not ethoxyquin. And, you can get it at Pet Supermarket so I think I'll check the price out for my friends schnauzer.


At petfooddirect.com the fish formula is $68.99 for 25lbs, the poultry formula is $64.49


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Take a look at the Fromm line of dog foods. They have both grain-inclusive and grain free and different price point. The aroma alone seems to attract picky eaters. Plus the company has a good track record.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I agree with trying Fromm.
I feed 4 different Fromm formulas and my girls go crazy over it.
It smells better than any dog food I have ever smelled.


----------

